# 15 month old menu



## AmyA

I am hoping to get an idea what other moms feed their toddlers in a typical day, I know they are all different but it seems like my 15mo old ds eats way to much. I'm curious what type of foods and portion sizes. Thanks for any ideas you can give!

Amy
wife to Shane







, mama to 4 sweet sons B(8/99)







, N(11/04)
C&B(10/05)







:


----------



## alegna

At 15 months (dd is nearly 18 mo now...)
nurse nurse nurse nurse nurse







she nurses about 8-12 times a day.

She sleeps in, so we don't do "breakfast" we start with lunch.

Lunch- 1/4 sandwich- almond butter, grilled cheese, or turkey, 1/4 of a banana, some cheerios or veggie booty

snack- crackers- maybe 1/8 cup?

dinner- whatever we're having

other things she likes- melted cheese in a tortilla (better with tomato sauce...), crackers, cereals, orange slices, pear slices, scrambled eggs, hardboiled eggs, cheese

-Angela


----------



## Stinkerbell

I think my 17 month old eats less than other babies his age. He nurses about 6-8 times a day (and all night long) and a typical daily menu might be....

Bfast: one egg
a piece of toast
OR
small bowl of oatmeal and 1/2 cup fruit

snacks:
1/2 cup grapes
1/2 pint grape tomatoes
whole string cheese
1/2 cup small crackers

lunch:
1/2 sandwich
or
1/4 cup tofu cubes and 1/2 cup veggies
or
1 cup vegetable soup
or
torilla strips with stuff to dip it in

supper: (his biggest meal)
1 cup macaroni with sauce 1 cup different vegetables
OR
1/2 cup fried rice with tofu
OR
1/2 cup stew or soup


----------



## alegna

your 17 month old is eating TONS more than mine.... She's come close once, but NEVER eaten a whole egg. Probably never eaten a whole string cheese (usually 1/3- 1/2) A whole cup of anything? not here...









-Angela


----------



## funkygranolamama

My little guy is 17 months old. He eats the following type menus:

breakfast:
brown cow cream top yogurt W/ dried cranberries OR
part of my veggie omelette OR
some type of whole grain hot cereal (oatmeal, quinoa, or millet--NOT that junk they claim to be whole grain at the grocery store).
He always gets some type of protein for breakfast--it's so important

lunch:
Whatever I'm having, usually a veggie pot pie, salad (and I mean A SALAD), nut butter sandwich on Ezekiel bread, bean burrito, etc.

Dinner:
Also whatever we are having. If it was up to him it would be potatoes all day, every day. We make sure to use organics as much as possible (esp with potatoes--they suck up pesticides).

He likes fruit leather for a snack and BOOBIES, BOOBIES, BOOBIES!!!


----------



## rozzie'sma

She is almost 14 months but she nurses about 10 times a day

There is no typical menu but I think a portion for her is about 1 1/2 tbsp. of what we eat.
Her favs at the moment
Bagel with cream cheese
Cheese
Beans of any kind
Rice
Bacon
Steak (it's so cute to watch her chomp it)
Avocado
Grapes cut into quarters
Spinich
Cucumber Slices
Carrot Sticks
Pertzel Rods
Squash

She usually only eats about 1/4 cup of real food in a day. She likes to graze alot too.


----------



## Wabi Sabi

DS is 15 months. He eats quite a bit, but still nurses like crazy too- often upwards of 10 times a day!

A typical day might look something like this:

Breakfast:
Some yogurt with some fruit mixed in, or maybe 1/4-1/2 cup of oatmeal w/fruit, or a banana and 1/2 piece of toast

Snack:
Some apple slices or some other fruit.

Lunch:
1/2 avacado
a few blue corn chips
a few bites of chicken
pear slices

Snack:
Fruit, goldfish crackers, cheese, Triscuts, 1/2 of a hard-boiled egg, etc.

Dinner (whatever we're having):
a handful of pasta
some sort of veggie
a couple slices of cheddar cheese
maybe some beans...he likes black beans and chick peas quite a bit.


----------



## limabean

Here are some typical menus for my 15-month-old:

Breakfast:
1 piece french toast
1/2 banana
*or*
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 cup diced cantaloupe

Snack:
A few crackers
8oz milk

Lunch:
1/2 PBJ sandwich
1/2 cup halved grapes
*or*
Quesadilla (made with 1 folded tortilla)
1/4 cup black beans
1/4 cup diced cucumber

Dinner:
1/4 cup diced chicken
1/4 cup peas
1/4 cup diced cheese
1/4 cup rice
*or*
1 cup macaroni and cheese
1/2 cup mandarin oranges
A few crackers

Before bed:
8oz milk


----------



## AmyA

Thanks ladies!
So It seems like ds is kind of a piggy. I dont think the prob is what he eats, just how much! I also picked up some ideas for new things to try. In case you were wondering..

b-fast
1 whole banana
fruit & cereal bar
1 yogurt
8oz milk (sadly weaned early due to my twin pregnancy)









lunch
1 cup (at least) chopped fruit
1/2 cup cheese cubes or chicken
1 cup pasta W/ veggies or 1/2 bagel w/ a little peanut butter
4oz juice mixed w/ water

dinner
whatever we have:
usually 1 cup of some kind of meat or bean dish
1 cup (at least) chopped veggies
1 piece bread w/ butter
milk

He eats all kind of snacks. Applesauce, other fresh fruit or veggies, crackers, cheese, you name it he eats it.

Thanks again!
Amy


----------



## Shell

DD is 14.5 months. We're not doing dairy or meat with her (I am surprised at how everyone seems to be doing dairy) (we'll eventually add some dairy, but not during winter time when we feel it leads to more congestion).

Anyway, she eats a ton of steamed veggies, beans, avocado, fresh fruit (apples, pear, banana, kiwi, mango), rice, we've just started almond butter on toast, and other assorted stuff.

Our best meal deal, lately, has been Amy's Organic Soups. They are ultra "clean" when it comes to ingredients, they are delicious, and there are a lot of great varieties. One can is 4 meals for her. For the last few weeks I've been giving her a bean soup for lunch and a vegetable soup for dinner (or the other way around), but I just realized that I've probably been over the sodium limit for such a young one! It's not that the soups are off the charts with sodium, its just that the RDA is so low for babies. So now we're doing only one serving of soup a day, and adding rice and veggies to extend the portion size.

For breakfast every day we start cubed fruit, and then she has about 1/2 a cup of oatmeal with raisins and a touch of maple syrup.

Her favorite snack is canned pineapple.

Hope that spurs some ideas for others! Keep your menus coming -- very useful!


----------



## Mama2Bug

All of these sample menus have me sort of worried about my almost 14 month old DD. She eats, but won't eat even half of what you all describe. She refuses even to try most table foods. She only nurses 4 or 5 times a day, usually for ten minutes or less, except at bedtime, when she nurses to sleep (sometimes for 1/2 an hour). Here's our sample menu:

Breakfast: One cup of apple & cereal Yobaby yogurt, a small handful of Purely O's, maybe a tiny handful of dried apple bits and a sippy of water

Snack: A sippy of raspberry leaf tea and a vanilla flavored animal cookie

Lunch: One slice of cheese, 3 cut-up grapes, 1/4 piece of bread, maybe 1/2 a jar of baby food (She just won't eat "regular" food, like pasta or whatever) and a sippy of water

Snack: 1 or 2 sesame seed crackers, a handful of Veggie Booty and more water.

Dinner: One and possibly 1/2 jars of baby food, one or two crackers, maybe 1/2 a slice of cheese and water.

When I say a jar of baby food, I mean the "6 months" size of Earth's Best. She won't touch the toddler size with chunky bits. We've tried everything to get her to eat more, but she just isn't interested.


----------



## Shell

Just curious...

When you say you give your dc a "sandwich," what exactly do you mean? Is it really two slices of bread with PB&J or whatever inbetween? Is it the size of a real half a sandwich? Or little bite sized pieces? Does DC hold it in their hand and take a bite?

I am really curious, because I can't imagine my 14.5 month old daughter navigating a real sandwich. But maybe I'm just not giving her the opportunity?


----------



## alegna

My dd LOVES sandwiches. She begs for ours. I sometimes give her a quarter of a sandwich and let her go to town, but often that ends up hard to handle. What works well these days is to make her half a sandwich (she's nearly 18 months now and sometimes eats a whole half) and cut it into 4 pieces so she has little sandwich sticks







. She CAN handle a whole chunk but it ends up falling apart before she eats it all.

fwiw though she has no problems taking bites of big people sandwiches. She LOVES poorboys. Too funny to watch her weild one....

-Angela


----------



## peaceful_mama

HI

Ds is near 16 months.

Typical day

Breakfast--sometimes eggs. sometimes pancake. sometimes oatmeal. always some fruit.

Snacks--whole grain crackers, Cheerios, fruit, avocado or tomato or cucumber sometimes, hummus and whole wheat tortilla/pita bread...

Lunch and Dinner--whatever we are eating. Typically chicken or beef, some sort of vegetables. Often bread. sometimes a veggie soup. Sometimes rice or potatoes. Usually some sort of veggie/potato curry mix if we're eating potatoes. sometimes pasta of some sort. He loves pasta.

We actually don't always do snackies, he is more of a meal-eater, sometimes it is more like he eats 4 meals a day...

He likes EVERYTHING. He is limited more by what he can't chew with only two molars on one side, and those are new this week. He loves curries, wants my spicy stuff over bland. Last week, I gave him a plate of veggie stir fry with rice, nothing added. I then doctored up a plate of mine with a bit of vietnamese hot sauce and soy sauce. He refused his, hopped on my lap, and ate half of mine!!! Child wants SPICE. FLAVOR.

I recently discovered he likes PB&J. I hadn't given him PB over allergy worries...he is fine.

The only foods my child has been offered and does not eat are broccoli (I think that's a molar issue) and straight, plain chickpeas. Hummus and in soup are OK. Oh and those gerber meat sticks a friend offered, but I think that is just fine!!







threw it on the floor LMAO.

he loves to eat basically.







Oh and he is bottle fed NOT BY CHOICE and drinks probably 16 oz a day average. *I* give less bottles than DH. and has sippie-straws of water and occasionally juice. Real juice, and 4 oz a day max. if he has it at all.


----------



## termasan

Mama2Bug,

My ds is just like yours, except that he only nurses during nap and thru the night. He was 24 lbs at one year, and more now, but he also does not like to eat much of our food.

He does fine on baby food--just as you describe, 6mo+ pureed food--and some snacks, Os, cheese, hummus, crackers. If I puree stuff for him, he'll eat that up. But he doesn't care for cubed food. He'll now take almond butter/jelly on bread. He likes the organic granola bars (fruit filled). He generally doesn't like textured stuff (like when I try and make him homemade oatmeal/rice cereal/millet/etc.). And he won't drink anything but water.

I just keep offering. Same with the breast, I keep offering but he'll only nurse in the bed just before sleeping and at wakeups. I'm not worried about his health, but I wish it were easier to get him to eat more than pureed foods. I guess all in time.


----------



## peaceful_mama

on sandwiches. Mine was introduced at a friend's to PB&J. He got a quarter. Mushy mess, but he ate it pretty well.

at another friend's, she had made tuna fish for lunch for her kids so I tried giving him that...I think he is like me, doesn't like cold tuna sandwiches. FWIW, he loves tuna n noodles and I think I gave him a bite of my tuna sushi and he liked that. That or he was too excited because we had JUST arrived and there's KIDS to be PLAYED WITH...

Her son, 2 weeks older than mine, picked the tuna out of the sandwich half and left the bread.


----------



## limabean

About the sandwiches, when I feed ds in his highchair I make a 1/2 sandwich and then dice it up into bite-sized pieces. But for some reason if he eats a 1/2 PBJ sandwich while he's in his stroller, I can hand him the whole thing and he'll take bites and finish it! He looks like such a big boy sitting there with a sandwich in his little hand.









The main reason I cut it up when he's in his highchair is because he's going through a throw-things-from-the-highchair phase, and if I give him something big and it gets thrown, then I would either have to make another one for him or that would be it for his lunch! So I dice it up so that if a few pieces get thrown there are plenty more that get into his tummy. For some reason he never throws anything from his stroller.


----------



## winter_dawn

My ds is 15.5 months, and he won't eat anything at all. He weight 22.5 pounds, which is fine for his height (31 inches, I think), but the doctor actually told me cut quit his bottle COLD TURKEY! Says he doesn't need a bottle at all at his age, and should be completely on solid food. IMHO, that's pure crap. Babies that are exclusively nursed aren't weaned at 15 months, they wean themselves when they are ready. I nursed my girls and they were 22 months and 3 years when they weaned. DS weaned himself at 8 months, but it was because he preferred the bottle, not table food. I do wish he would eat more though. But the doctor is still full of crap!


----------

